# celexa withdrawl



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I am coming off the celexa.... with the lamictal soon to follow... 
my dr. told me that celexa is so mild i wouldnt have any withdrawl symptoms... so wrong.. not only do i feel bad mentally but physically as well.

I have these jolt like feelings of eclectrcity running through me... im sick to my stomach... my head is killing me... anyone else experience this with celexa.. and how long did it take to go away! i really hate this.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Rainbow,

Are you tapering? I am so sentitive to withdrawal, that I had to taper off of prozac (supposedly, self-tapering due to it's long half-life) and still had to deal with the zaps, etc. I had no problem coming off of celexa, but I came off very, very slowly.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh, FYI, I had no problem coming off of the lamictal. Don't know if it has a withdrawal profile or not, but I felt none.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks vainey...
yeah im tapering as per what the dr. said to do... but im thinking im tapering too quickly. she told me there would probably be little to no withdrawl even if i went off cold turkey... sometimes i really wonder how much they know about these drugs... i expected this to be no problem at all.

a new therapist i had been seeing recommended getting off the meds awhile back, even though im not so sure my dr. agrees with him... i guess im just giving it a shot... the celexa makes me numb and flat.. the lamictal makes me tired...

and the withdrawl is driving me up the wall... its only celexa... i cant imagine what you are going through with the klonopin... hope you are feeling better.. i know youve been having a rough time of it... hopefully the lamictal will be np for me as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

When I went off Celexa because I ran out I got terrible withdrawal - cold sweat, sleeplessness, shaking, goosebumps.

Guh, bad memories.


----------

